# 'You have a security problem' popup



## happysaz133

I'm pretty much completely in the dark when it comes to viruses, so I'm looking for some help.

I have Norton Anti-Virus on my computer, and have kept it updated to protect my computer. It's always worked fine, and I have never had any problems, until yesterday when I switched the computer on, a small popup in the corner of the screen appeared, saying 'You have a security problem'. All these windows opened saying it was Anti-Virus and it showed a list of all the problems in my system, and told me I needed to upgrade to protect the computer. So naturally I was a little wary, because even I know you have to be careful when it comes to downloading some things. So I got all those windows closed, and then a small Norton box appeared saying 'An attempt to attack your computer was blocked'. I clicked 'Details' and it said it was a 'Fake Virus Scan'.

However ever since, this popup keeps appearing, and the windows too. I just don't know if its genuine and I should download this (for £35 roughly), or if its something to worry about. I ran a scan on Norton and it didn't say any problems BUT I looked online and it said this Anti-Virus program picks up codes that Norton cannot.

Either way, this popup and windows is getting very annoying, and I can't quite deal with it much longer, I'm trying to get work done, and its making it very difficult.

So what do I do? Should I take it to a computer place? Thanks in advance.


----------



## happysaz133

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## atentora

Don't get it. It is fake and a scam. Try running anti spyware/adware programs like http://www.download.com/Malwarebyte...022_4-10804572.html?tag=mncol&cdlPid=10878968 or http://www.download.com/Spybot-Sear...4-10122137.html?tag=mncol;pop&cdlPid=10861988


----------



## adarsh

Please download the latest copy of HijackThis from *Trend Micro* and save it to your desktop.
Double click on *HJTInstall.exe* to install it. Click on *Install*. By default, it will install to *C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis*.
Read through the License Agreement presented to you on the next screen and click on *I Accept*.
Once installed, HijackThis will start automatically. If it doesn't, please go to your desktop and double click on the HijackThis shortcut created there.
Select *Do a system scan and save a logfile*.
Close HijackThis.

Please note that I will not be helping you with the log, I'll PM ceewi about this.
/Thank you/


----------



## happysaz133

atentora said:


> Don't get it. It is fake and a scam. Try running anti spyware/adware programs like http://www.download.com/Malwarebyte...022_4-10804572.html?tag=mncol&cdlPid=10878968 or http://www.download.com/Spybot-Sear...4-10122137.html?tag=mncol;pop&cdlPid=10861988



Thank you, I am downloading them now. Do I just run them as I would any other scan? Will they remove any virus?


----------



## Punk

happysaz133 said:


> Thank you, I am downloading them now. Do I just run them as I would any other scan? Will they remove any virus?



You should follow Adarsh's instructions.


----------



## mep916

happysaz133 said:


> Thank you, I am downloading them now. Do I just run them as I would any other scan? Will they remove any virus?



Read this...

http://www.computerforum.com/131398-important-please-read-before-posting.html


----------



## ceewi1

As mep916 has said, start with the scans in the sticky.  If you still have problems post the logs they generate so that we may provide accurate advice.


----------



## computer repair

Mep916 has the correct procedure, follow his instruction


----------



## bm23

correct me if im wrong, but isnt using hijackthis for the problem is a bit of an overkill? im just speakin from experience here since i never get any popups using spybot. unless of course, the popups are accompanied by other miscellaneous problems that wont go away.


----------



## mep916

bm23 said:


> correct me if im wrong, but isnt using hijackthis for the problem is a bit of an overkill? im just speakin from experience here since i never get any popups using spybot. unless of course, the popups are accompanied by other miscellaneous problems that wont go away.



A hijackthis log will allow us to see malicious running processes, browser help objects and other nasty stuff. Believe me, a hijackthis log after running malwarebytes is necessary.


----------



## happysaz133

atentora said:


> Don't get it. It is fake and a scam. Try running anti spyware/adware programs like http://www.download.com/Malwarebyte...022_4-10804572.html?tag=mncol&cdlPid=10878968 or http://www.download.com/Spybot-Sear...4-10122137.html?tag=mncol;pop&cdlPid=10861988



This has worked, my system is clean and works now. Thanks so much!


----------

